# Oxygen absorbers vs hot hands?



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I stumbled across this on You Tube - do you think it's true? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Wvp01IiLs&feature=related[/ame]

He says that the same ingredients are in o2 absorbers as Hot Hands......anyone else know about this?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

That may be, but there are different types of oxygen absorbers, some are food grade, some are not. I would imagine what the hand warmers hold is not.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a link to a discussion on S&E about using hand warmers in place of O2 absorbers
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=221516&highlight=hand+warmers+o2+absorbers

I suppose that using hand warmers would work for non food items.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> Here's a link to a discussion on S&E about using hand warmers in place of O2 absorbers
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=221516&highlight=hand+warmers+o2+absorbers
> 
> I suppose that using hand warmers would work for non food items.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

NP.
I'd like to chat with someone who has actually done this, as hand warmers are on sale now. I usually get a dozen to keep in the car. Never know when we might be in a ditch during a snow storm. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> NP.
> I'd like to chat with someone who has actually done this, as hand warmers are on sale now. I usually get a dozen to keep in the car. Never know when we might be in a ditch during a snow storm.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Where are you seeing the handwarmers on sale? I really need to stock up on them. I only have a few left.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We use desiccant. 

Reusable, and we have reused some of our desiccant many times.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> Where are you seeing the handwarmers on sale? I really need to stock up on them. I only have a few left.


CVS had a sale display.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> CVS had a sale display.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Thanks!


----------

